# Anemometros em Tojeira



## Ricardo Martins (17 Abr 2013 às 12:22)

Boa tarde pessoal.

Ora bem, encontrei uma antena (provavelmente de comunicações do aeródromo do sitio) com 3 anemometros acoplados (a antena deve de ter cerca de 60 metros estando os anemometros distribuidos +- de 15 em 15 metros).

https://maps.google.pt/?ll=38.88552...ozHIJtXDYVTLaUihnABjw&cbp=12,232.66,,0,-16.62

Alguém sabe onde poderei ver estes dados? Será da responsabilidade do aerodromo?

No dia 19 de janeiro devem de ter dados umas leituras excelentes


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2013 às 18:24)

Essa estrutura é em tudo idêntico às utilizadas nas campanhas de medições eólicas.

Poderá ser isso.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (23 Abr 2013 às 18:07)

AnDré disse:


> Essa estrutura é em tudo idêntico às utilizadas nas campanhas de medições eólicas.
> 
> Poderá ser isso.



Pois, não tinha pensado nisso, mas pelo que a pessoas de lá falam, esta estrotura já lá está à bastante tempo.. Terei de pesquisar mais...

Estranho é estarem a 50 mt da arriba, e a 100 mt de um aerodromo! não sei se existe portêncial para a realização de tal estudo...

Já agora, dados então nem pensar correcto?


----------

